# Point & Shoot Compact Camera under 10K



## ajaymailed (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a W610 which someone is ready to buy for 5.3K. I want to spend that money on a better compact Camera offering low noise, good low-light shots & 720p Recording. 

I dunno anything about photography except the meaning of megapixels. I am interested to learn to basic things to become a beginner in photography, So i would use camera to start learning about photography, expecting something more than basic models like W610.

I have Galaxy S2, my expectation is that Camera should take pics that are much better looking than S2s 8 MP, there should be significant difference in amount of detail that Camera should be able to capture. Zoom is not much of a priority for me, noise levels & details should be good.

I was comparing few Sony Cameras, major difference in hardware seems to CCD/CMOS, and Sony G Lens. I read that CMOS will be much better than CCD, dunno much about Sony G Lens, would like to learn if its worth investing money in G Lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm U R confused  ....but U will definitely get better pics than s2  
For learning photography U need manual control...the cheapest is canon sx150is


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Hmmm U R confused  ....but U will definitely get better pics than s2
> For learning photography U need manual control...the cheapest is canon sx150is


my only worry with SX150 is short battery life. reviews indicate it consumes battery quickly.
if consider only image details, low noise levels, how about IXUS 220 HS or WX7?


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2012)

You want to learn photography. Obviously you need a camera with manual controls. In this budget there are only two cameras...

Canon SX150
Fuji S2950

Canon is better between these two. I have older version of SX150 (SX130), and I like it.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2012)

Get SX150is @9500/- or below. Has good manual control and long optical zoom.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

As the OP is not aware of any features of the cameras, I think we should not suggest him a camera with manual controls.
I think under 10k the OP can look out for Sony h70 and Nikon 6200.
Apart from that I would like to suggest OP to stick with his old cam and learn with that only and a buy a better cam after some time


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

nac said:


> You want to learn photography. Obviously you need a camera with manual controls. In this budget there are only two cameras...
> 
> Canon SX150
> Fuji S2950
> ...



i'm getting Canon SX 150IS on yebhi.com for* Rs.8250 with 4GB card + carry case.* Is this good deal? *No battery+charger free* with it, what would be cost for good battery+charger, can u guys find a good deal for this camera? On HS18.com its Rs.9300 with 4Gb card+battery+charger+case. is this good ?


----------

